# Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft



## dark (22. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Würde mir gerne bei Gelegenheit eine (nicht zu schwere) Floatrute zulegen. Zielfische: Rotaugen, Döbel, Brassen, Barben bis etwa 4 Pfund.

Die Rute sollte 3.6-3.9m lang, 3-geteilt sein und einen Korkgriff haben. Habe mich im Netz umgesehen und bin auf die Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft gestossen. Optisch gefällt mir die Ultra besser, aber bin noch unschlüssig, ob sie nicht zu fein für meine Zwecke ist. Leider führen die Händler in meiner Gegend diese Ruten nicht.

Mein Hauptproblem ist, ich finde im Netz nichts zur Ringgrösse.

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie es mit den Ringgrösse der beiden Ruten ausschaut? (Ich möchte keine Matchberingung, sondern etwas grössere Ringe - und ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass "Float" bei englischen Ruten nicht unbedingt heisst, dass die Beringung anders als bei einer "Match"-Rute ist... |kopfkrat )

Alternativ falls die Drennans zu kleine Ringe hätten, habe ich noch die Greys - Prodigy TXL Specialist Float 13`ins Auge gefasst, aber die ist mir fast zu stark (WG -20g) und wohl nicht ganz so hochwertig wie die Drennans.

Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte.

Dark


----------



## grubenreiner (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Ich weiß nicht ob du dir die Drennan Homepage selbst schon angesehen hast.
http://drennantackle.com/productDetail.php?category=93
Wenn man die ganzen BIlder vergleicht kommt für mich raus dass die Acolyte zwar schon etwas größere Ringe hat als die ganz feine Matchberingung z.B. der MatchPro aber immer noch nicht dass was hierzulande bei Floatruten gerne gesehen wird. 
Dass deckt sich auch mit meiner niocht mehr allzu genauen Erinnerung, hatte die Acolyte PLus mal kurz in der Hand, war sehr angetan aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Ringe zwar nicht ganz fein aber schon noch eher "Matchstyle". 

Hilfreich bei der Rutenwahl finde ich bei den Thommys (UK) auch immer das Line-rating. Das ist gerade bei Drennan schon eine sehr passgenaue Beschreibung des Einsatzbereichs.
Wobei ich bei deiner Zielfischangabe eher zur Acolyte Plus tendieren würde.

Mit einer Greys lässt sie sich m.M.n. nicht verlgleichen, Greys Ruten fallen da doch noch etwas straffer und weniger ausgewogen aus als die Drennan.


----------



## jobo61 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Hi , hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht dir eine solche Rute nach deinen Wünschen bauen zu lassen.
Wenn man bedenk die Ringe von einer doch hochwertigen Rute, erst herunter zu nehmen, was ein großer Zeitaufwand ist, dann wieder andere Ringe anzubringen.
Da würde es sich fast schon Rechnen, dir eine schöne Rute nach deinen Vorstellungen bauen zu lassen. z.B bei CMW |wavey:


----------



## dark (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Grubenreiner, vielen Dank, für deine Antwort. Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. Ja, das Line-Rating ist echt klasse. Aufgrund dessen hätt ich auch eher zur Plus tendiert (obwohl mir die Ultra optisch mehr zu sagt), war mir aber nicht sicher. Gut noch ne zweite Meinung dazu zu hören! Hmm... die Ringe: immerhin sind ein wenig grösser. Die Ringe an meiner Sportex Match find ich fürchterlich, irgendwie hab ich das damals beim Kauf vor 22 Jahren anders gesehen. #q

Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig, als abzuwarten und zu hoffen, dass mal ne Angel-Messe im weiteren Umkreis stattfindet, an der auch ein Drennan-Händler dabei ist. 

Jobo61, Ringe runter nehmen hat ich nicht vor. Bauen lassen ist natürlich was ganz feines. Denke aber, das wird dann viel teurer als eine von der Stange und da müsste ich dann wirklich vorbei gehen und alles persönlich aussuchen.


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Für Deine Fragen gibt es einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner:

Andreas Bruners von Friedfischen.de

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## dark (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Heinz, den hatte ich gestern Morgen angeschrieben.


----------



## LuckyDuke (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Hallo!
Die Ringe der Acolyte-Ruten sind schon sehr klein, ich würde auch nicht sagen das sie größer sind als bei der Matchpro, höchstens genauso groß, wenn nicht noch kleiner. Habe auch lange mit den Ruten geliebäugelt und sie mir schlussendlich aber doch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Ich fische die Acolyte Plus in 14ft.

Bisher die beste Rute die ich bei meiner Suche nach einer Float Rute in  der Hand hatte. Die Ringe sind sehr klein und gedacht für das feine  Fischen auf größere Friedfische.

Bei Drennan bekommst du ja die folgende Info:

They are per*fectly matched with reel lines from 4lb to 6lb+ and hook*lengths from 3lb (0.13mm) to 5lb (0.16mm).


Das bedeutet das die Rute in der Regel mit Hauptschnüren im Bereich um 1,8 bis 3 Kg Tragkraft gefischt wird +/- ein wenig.

Das sind bei mir Schnüre in 0,14 bis 0,18 mm Durchmesser. Und dafür  passt bei der Rute alles. Stopperknoten, Schlagschnurknoten u.s.w. gehen  problemlos durch die Ringe. Das Spitzenteil hat von Anfang bis Ende 9  gleich Große / Kleine Ringe verbaut.


----------



## dark (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Super, das Bild. Danke, Arjey! 

Jetzt seh ich, dass der Spitzenring der Acolyte Plus deutlich grösser ist, als bei meiner Sportex Match (bei der kriegst du keinen Stopperknoten durch). Klein sind die Ringe, aber ich glaube nun, trotzdem nicht zu klein für mich. 

Wollte 0.14-0.16mm Hauptschnur verwenden, dann sollte das ja eigentlich dafür passen. Vorfachstärke ist ja gemäss Drennan mit ab 0.13mm angegeben. Geht auch noch 0.10mm Vorfach oder ist das (zu) grenzwertig für die Rute? Genug Power für meine Zielfische hat sie bestimmt, aber machen auch Rotaugen noch Spass? 
Soll eben eine Allround-Rute für fast alles werden. (Nur für die sehr grossen Fische (Karpfen 8-12 Pfund) verwende ich noch eine Beastmaster Float WG 10-30g.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

nach unten kannst du eigentlich immer gehen. Ich benutze den VMC 7038 in den Größen 16, 18 und 20, mit 0,1 und 0,08 er Vorfachstärke.

Du wirst mit der Rute schnell lernen sehr feinfühlig anzuschlagen und zu drillen, Bremse muss halt entsprechend eingestellt sein. Daher gehört an solch eine Rute auch die richtige Rolle.

Rotaugen und andere kleinere Fische machen mir damit viel Spaß, da man eben bei den dünnen Leinen und Vorfächern auch dort schon viel Rückmeldung bekommt und nicht nur stur einkurbelt.

Ist alles Übungssache. Mit den Drennan Crystal Wagglern um die 4 gramm in flachem und klarem Wasser ist das für mich feines Matchfischen und mit den Exner Vario Wagglern bis 18 g dann feines, aber kräftiges Floatfischen.

Muß aber jeder für sich entscheiden, 
*Was dem einen sin Uhl, ist dem andern sin Nachtigall*


----------



## dark (23. März 2016)

Prima, klingt nach der Rute, nach der ich gesucht habe! [emoji4] 

Klar, dass an so eine Rute auch entsprechende Rolle gehört. Muss noch was angemessenes suchen.
Was für eine Rolle hast du an deiner Acolyte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Da die Rute bei 4,28m Länge gerade mal 157 Gramm wiegt habe ich mich für eine Rolle entschieden, die ungefähr doppelt so schwer sein sollte. Ich finde damit ist die Combo gut ausballanciert.

Daher habe ich mich für die Daiwa Match Winner 2508 QDA entschieden. 310 gramm und 150 Meter 0,27mm. Bei ner 0,18 bekommst du locker 350 m auf die Rolle, wenn du nicht unterfütterst. Schnureinzug 4,8:1 (72cm).

Hab die Rolle aber direkt in England gekauft, da in Deutschland nur die 30er und 40er Größen zu bekommen waren.

Hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Du musst dir da natürlich Gedanken machen was zu deiner 13ft Variante am besten passt. Die ist ja noch mal ein paar Gramm leichter und wird dadurch das sie kürzer ist, den Schwerpunkt an einer anderen Stelle haben.

Wenn du die Möglichleit hast, solltest du die Rute auf jeden Fall vorher mal in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## dark (23. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Nette Combo! [emoji4] 

Hast Recht, ich lass mir mal die Rute kommen und such danach, was passendes. Evtl. nehm ich die Rute mit zu meinem Händler und schau, was an Rollen dazu passt. Soll schon perfekt sein.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die sehr hilfreichen Antworten und Bilder!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Hast du dir mal parallel die Sportex Excluive Float und Float lite angeschaut. Die Float lite gehörte damals zu meinen Favoriten, hat wesentlich größere Ringe als die Drennan. Da es die aber nur bis 3,95m Länge gab, habe ich weitergesucht und bin bei der Drennan hängen geblieben und würde die Combo nicht wirklich wieder hergeben.


----------



## dark (28. März 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Die Sportex Float lite hab ich mir angeschaut, die ist mir aber vom WG mit 10-30g zu stark (hab ja schon eine Shimano Beastmaster Float mit 10-30). Zudem sollen die Sportex eher kopflastig sein. Sieht auch nicht so hochwertig aus wie die Drennan (ist auch ne andere Preiskategorie, klar  )


----------



## dark (5. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

So wollte es nicht unterlassen und schreiben, was ich aus den Tipps gemacht habe:

Die Acolyte Plus 13ft wurde bestellt und ist heute angekommen. Eine Traumrute! :l 

Als Rolle werde ich eine Ryobi Zauber L 4000 Match verwenden, mit ihren 265g wird das gut harmonieren. Und die Zauber sollen ja (wie ihre Clone) eine sehr feine Bremse (bei der Match-Spule) sowie eine gute Schnurverlegung bei dünnen Monofilen haben. 

Als Schnur wird eine Damyl Tectan Superior 0.16mm aufgespult. 

#h jetzt sollte ich nur noch Angeln gehen... |rolleyes


----------



## Steini3 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Gute Entscheidung. Habe 3 Ruten von Drennan, 2 mal die Plus in 2 Längen und 1 mal die Ultra. In 35 Angeljahren sind das die besten die ich je hatte.


----------



## Minimax (17. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

ich hab gezz auchma Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und die Plus in 13´bei Andreas bestellt. Gottseidank ist die Rollenfrage geklärt, denn ich wird natürlich meine Heritage dranhängen... Ich freu mich so, aber das Warten ist schlimm...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Schöne Combos habt Ihr da - die Drennan sieht richtig geil aus #6


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Si ist da, sie ist da. Meine Güte, was für ein Stöckchen. Cih freu mich wie ein Schnitzel. So delikat und fein aber ein ungeheures Rückstellvermögen. Um die ganze Leichtigkeit auszunutzen und z geniessen muss ich meine kleine liebe alte Trudex auf Vordermann bringen, selbst die Youngs Heritage wirkt grob an der Acolyte.


----------



## dark (20. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Glückwunsch, die Rute ist aber auch wirklich wunderschön!  #6 

Wünsche dir Petri Heil mit deiner Drennan! #h
(Darf meine erst im Sommer einweihen |rolleyes, aber freu mich dafür dann umso mehr.)


----------



## Minimax (22. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

So, ich konnte die Acolyte nun testen und vllt. hilft es ja anderen wenn ich hier kurz meine Erfahrungen schildere. Bei diesem Reviewlein gilt es natürlich zu beachten, dass ich mich unheimlich auf die Rute gefreut habe und es vllt. ein bisschen durch die rosarote Brille sehe, und es natürlich erst der erste Einsatz war. Nun denn:
Es handelt sich um die Drennan Acolyte Ultra Plus in 13 fuss, eine Posenrute die für Schnüre zwischen 4 und 6 englischen Pfund ausgelegt ist. Hierzulande würde sie vermutlich als leichte Matchrute klassifiziert werden.
Gefischt habe ich sie mit meiner Trudex, einer Centrepin aus den 60ern und 0,12 Stroft GTM. Beim Gewässer handelte es sich um einen kleinen, leider begradigten Fluss, ca. 1,70-2,20 m Tiefe mit moderater Strömung, Methode war long trotting, dementsprechend hab ich ne Avonpose mit 6BB verteilt, Haken durchgebunden verwendet. Köder und Futter waren Maden und Caster.
Zielfisch war Rotauge, gefangen habe ich Rotaugen von klein bis ca. 1 pfund, außerdem meine alten Kumpels, die Güstern, warn sogar zwei kescherwürdige dabei.
Die Rute ist top verarbeitet, bzw. mir sind keine offensichtlichen Mängel aufgefallen. Der Blank ist wunderbar schlank und mattgrau mit Kreuzwicklungen. Auffallend ist die relativ hohe Anzahl der kleinen Ringe, nämlich 15, im Gegensatz zur klassischen Matchberingung bei der von 1 Ring pro Fuss ausgegangen wird. Die Wicklungen sind sauber und nicht so dick lackiert, ebenfalls positiv. Der Korkgriff (für mich sehr wichtig) ist ebenfalls schön schlank und relativ kurz.
Das wesentliche Merkmal der Acolyte ist ihre Leichtigkeit, grade mal 150 gramm, und ein tief sitzender Schwerpunkt. Durchschnittliche 12-13 fuss Ruten wiegen um die 220-240 gramm, ein drittel mehr also, und die mir bekannten wirken im direkten Vergleich zur Drennan kopflastig. Ich bin sehr begeistert, man kann die Rute wirklich stundenlang ermüdungsfrei in der Hand halten, sehr wichtig beim trotten mit der centrepin. Die Leichtigkeit ermöglicht ein blitzschnelles Anschlagen, so dass ich spürbar mehr Bisse verwerten konnte. Auch dass Menden der Schnur und das Abhalten größerer Schnurmengen von der Oberfläche fiel mir wesentlich leichter. 
Das leitet zur  Aktion über. Die Rute wurde für kleine Karpfen, Schleien und größere Döbel designed. Sie ist aber wesentlich feinnerviger in der Aktion als Pellet Ruten oder Specialist FLoats (schwere Matchruten), und wundervoll durchgehend. Wichtig für mich ist, dass ich nicht gezwungen bin ganz dünne Schnüre zu benutzen, sondern ohne Angst vor Rutenbruch bei Hänger auch mal auf ne 0,18 hochgehen kann. Das Tolle ist, die Straffheit der Rute hilft beim Werfen und vor allem der Schnur- und Posenkontrolle, aber im Drill auch kleinerer Fische arbeitet der ganze Blank: Kleine Weissfische wie ich sie geangelt hatte machen sich deutlich bemerkbar und bieten einen schönen Drill, vor allem an dünner Schnur und Centrepin. Anschlagen auch über weitere Entfernungen war überhaupt kein Problem. Dabei ist die Rute keine Zicke, und hat sich z. bei der Landung  sehr  gutmütig verhalten.
Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Insgesamt gesehen möchte ich nochmal betonen, dass all diese Eigenschaften zusammengenommen einen deutlichen Eindruck von Eleganz und Rassigkeit ergeben, und ein unheimlich leichtes und vor allem spassiges Angeln ermöglichen. 
Was für ein Stöckchen!
Zur Abgrenzung von der Acolyte Ultra (Die ich nur einmal in der Hand hatte): Ich glaube, die Plus ist vielfältiger einsetzbar. Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, mit der Ultra einen Fisch auch mal forcieren zu können, und wäre auch nicht glücklich auf 10er oder 12er Schnur beschränkt zu sein. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass unser kontinentales Tackle nicht ohne Grund etwas stärker ausfällt. Bei der Qual der Wahl würde ich daher –welche Überraschung..- zur Plus raten.

Da ich, wie Ihr seht verliebt bin, fiel es mir nicht ganz leicht einige bedenkliche Punkte zu finden, die aber zu ner Besprechung gehören:
-Die Acolyte ist natürlich nicht ganz billig (Zumindest für mein Budget)
-Die unheimliche Leichtigkeit und die vielen feinen Ringe legen eine sorgfältige und pflegliche Behandlung, vor allem beim Transport nahe.
-Die Beschriftung hätte etwas dezenter ausfallen dürfen.
-Warum stellt niemand mehr Griffe mit den guten alten Schieberollenhaltern her? Grade bei hochwertigen Ruten sollte doch eigentlich die Möglichkeit zur individuellen Einstellung vorhanden sein.
Ein Punkt ist mir noch wichtig: Ich habe die Rute bei Andreas Bruners gekauft (www.friedfischen.de). Andreas nimmt sich viel Zeit für die Beratung und hat unheimlich viel Ahnung von der Materie (er war bei der SHG Dortmund dabei), und zwar auch und mit grosser Freundlichkeit am Telefon oder in seinem Laden. Die Rute kam sehr rasch und sicher verpackt bei mir an. Wenn diese Empfehlung hier nicht statthaft ist, bitte ich sie in den Kauferfahrungsthread zu verschieben.

So, jetzt muss ich Döbel suchen gehen, ich hoffe das Review hilft dem einen oder anderen weiter,
petri und tight lines 
minimax


----------



## Steini3 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Ich verstehe deine Begeisterung. Mir geht es ähnlich, es macht wirklich Spass damit zu angeln. Selbst wenn ich mal nichts fange gehe ich nicht unzufrieden nach Hause weil mir der Umgang mit dem Gerät einfach Freude bereitet hat.


----------



## Andal (22. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Kurz und bündig. Drennan Ruten machen sehr zufrieden. Ich hab vier Stück...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

:q:q:q  So is das !!!  :q:q:q

tight lines 
Tom


----------



## dark (23. April 2016)

*AW: Drennan Acolyte Ultra 13ft und Acolyte Plus 13ft*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------

